
Site Reliability Engineering - cube2222
https://landing.google.com/sre/book.html
======
dang
Comments moved to
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17614907](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17614907).

------
collinf
This book is pretty well known in the HN space, are you referring to "The Site
Reliability Workbook"? That looks like it hasn't even been released yet in
print, which is very cool that they are offering free downloads.

If so, thanks for the link! Can't wait to pour through this bad boy.

~~~
dmlittle
They released the print version on Tuesday at Google Next '18

~~~
collinf
Ah got it, according to Amazon it isn't released until August 4th.

[https://www.amazon.com/Site-Reliability-Workbook-
Practical-I...](https://www.amazon.com/Site-Reliability-Workbook-Practical-
Implement/dp/1492029505)

------
delroth
Seems like the title got changed as usual for something generic and
meaningless. I think the news here is that Google released a new "Site
Reliability Workbook", downloadable for free for a month.

~~~
kevan
For anyone else who missed it, scroll down on the page to see the workbook.
The first time I checked I only saw the SRE book, which has been available
online for several months.

